# Pike



## Jamism (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi there, I'm new and this is my first post but I'm sure there will be many more. Any way... My questions are about pike cichlids. I have a 40 gallon tank, I know that's a little small for most pike. The tank is custom (36'' long 16" tall 18" deep) so it's not as tall but it's bigger front to back. If this tank were to hold a pike cichlid what specie would you suggest I get... Or not get? Second, I was thinking an under gravel and bio wheel or something of that effect for filtration, do you think I need more cause of the live Or frozen foods. Third, should I get two or is the pike okay on it's own? Sorry this is so long, almost done. Last, I was woundering if any one knew about growth raits. I am planing on getting a bigger tank in the near future but was not sure how near it would need to be. 

Sorry that was so long most of my knolage is with ponds koi and goldfish, ask me a question there and a can tell you the answer.

P.S. Because this is my first post, here are my fish stuffs:

- 4000 gallon koi pond
-fish-
- 1 butterfly koi (Chagoi )
- 4 standard koi
- kohaku
- goshiki
- goromo
- asagi

Filtration: bottom drain, easy pro skimmer & aqua falls, aqua uv (80 watt), 4000 gallon ultima II.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cichlids do fine alone or in a pair (if they like each other). Only dwarf pike cichlids are appropriate for that tank. Be careful since they look very similar to babies of the monster pike cichlids. Something like crenicicla regani http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=586 would give you all the neat look and behavior of the big ones without the huge tank. They like lots of longish PVC pipe (really they like narrow holes in mud banks, but you make do). They will ambush fish that fit in their mouths (such as baby guppies) and also take flake, frozen bloodworms, & live blackworms.


----------



## Jamism (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you very much this helps.

any other replys would be great.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is some info from mongabay.com



> Synonyms: C. dorsocellatus
> Physical description: The Dwarf Pike Cichlid has a typical Pike Cichlid body shape. The back is mushroom brown to muddy yellow and the belly is whitish-brown. The eyes are large and dark red in color. A broad, longitudinal band runs from the snout, through the eye, and to the caudal fin. This band is usually brown in color. The upper back is marked 11-12 brief, spot-like markings. The dorsal fin is usually tipped with red and the first three rays are sharp and pointed. A black spot is located on the caudal penuncle.
> Size/Length: Males to 6" (15 cm), females to 4.7" (12 cm)
> Similar species: C. nanus, C. wallacii
> ...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your tank is what is known as a 40-breeder. A very nice tank, and much more useful than many other sizes in that range.

A pair of pikes can do okay in that for a year or two, but will eventually do much better in a 75.


----------



## Jamism (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you every one for the help! I think I found a forum I like. :lol:


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

May I recommend a sponge filter in any cichlid tank - these are powered by air from an air pump, and are an excellent source of biological filtration. The are the only filtration I use in some of my tanks.
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/SpongeFilter.html
There are several brands-here is one example


----------



## Jamism (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks every one. I know the ones I am getting now... I'm really ecited. I found the name of the ones I was looking at and found out that they get about 8" long max. Im sure I will up some photos when I get every thing set up and looking good. Dose any one have any advice before I go to get the fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I definitely recommend 2 filters, each large enough to filter that tank alone. A giant sponge filter is a cheap and ugly solution. A fishless cycle is good idea. Pikes are expensive you don't want to kill them with an ammonia spike. If you are planning on other fish in the tank, you might get them first. 

Alway get a second opinion on max size. It seems that well-fed fish in tanks often outgrow their wild cousins. Ask "whats the biggest one of these you've ever seen in a show?"

Maybe find a source of live food. Sometimes you get wild-caught fish that won't take flake right away. Ask the supplier if they are taking flake or pellet and which one. Blackworms are great. http://aquaticfoods.com/worms.html . They are cheaper in bulk. There is one store near me that sells them and my club gets an order once a month. Certainly get a selection of frozen food and budget for feeding them.


----------



## Jamism (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks. I actually went ahead and got a power filter that is usually used for an 80 gallon tank and then I also have the under-gravel filter. So I was thinking that the power filter with the bio wheel and the under-gravel would be enough... If not I will compensate. Thanks for the food thoughts too. I have some idea of what food to feed but the blackworm suggestion was great.


----------

